# Breeding Royals



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Hi.

Doe anyone know where I could get a list from that states what simple recessive morphs you can breed together to get other morphs?

I know Axanthic x Albino = Snow

What others are there?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Try this for size Simon.. its a pretty comprehesive list.. click on the pictures to show what morphs made them and who produced them etc etc...

http://www.grazianireptiles.com/Mutations.htm


----------



## woodage (Aug 4, 2005)

*Snow*

Simon,
Axnthic x albino will give you all double hets. You grow them up, breed em together then get a 1 in 16 chance of a snow!! Tight odds!!
The odds are the same for all double recessive mutations.
Dom and co-dom mutations have a little better odds when bred together as you can get results first time. This is why recessive mutations hold their price better than co-doms.


----------



## royalpythonboy (Oct 23, 2005)

so how do you know if a royal is a het for anything


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> so how do you know if a royal is a het for anything


you cant see a het gene so you have to rely on breeders/petshops etc telling you when you buy it.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

that links not working for me mate.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah it was 6 months old.. looks like that page is under construction. Try this link:

http://www.grazianireptiles.com/mutations.htm


----------

